# self-sufficient traditionalists



## femince

arkadaslar merhaba
asagidaki ceviriye bir bakar misiniz?

At the bottom of society, the study by the Friedrich-Ebert Foundation reveals three groups. This is on the one hand the already “dying” species of the *self-sufficient traditionalists*_,_ many of them retired, mostly with simple education, who were often active as unskilled workers or trained on the job. Many of them are active church goers. *The share of women is above-average*. Abuse of social support is condemned; at the same time, however, there is the expectation that the state should intervene in a regulatory manner in the interest of the common weal.

Friedrich-Ebert Vakfı tarafından yapılmış çalışma üç grubun toplumun en alt kesimini oluşturduğunu ortaya koydu. Bu(??????) bir taraftan, *kendi kendini idare eden gelenekçilerin* çoktan “ölmüş” olanlarıdır; çoğu emekli, çoğunukla sadece temel eğitim görmüş, vasıfsız işçi olarak çalışmış veya iş alanında eğitim almıştır. Büyük bir bölümü düzenli olarak kiliseye gitmektedir. *Kadınların sayısı yarıdan fazladır*. Toplumsal desteğin suistimali  ayıplanır; aynı zamanda, bununla birlikte  devletin kamu yararı için düzenli olarak müdahalede bulunması gerektiğine ilişkin bir beklenti sözkonusudur.


----------



## macrotis

Sadece vurgulu yerleri soruyorsunuz sanırım. Benim anladığım şu:

Bu bir taraftan kendi kendine yeten gelenekçilerin  zaten "ölmekte olan" türüdür,

Kadınların payı ortalamanın üzerindedir.


----------



## femince

cok tesekkur ederim

fakat anlam olarak kafama yatmayan yerler var
bu verdiğim kısım, yeni bir paragraf. BU" dediği şeyin ne olduğunu anlayamadım. acaba ilk gruptan bahsediyor olabilir mi?,

çünkü devamında ikinci ve üçüncü gruptan soz ediyor sanırım

Among the *authority-oriented low-qualified workers are many unskilled workers*. Many of them are also already retired. Their incomes are far below average. They often experience their life as a battle; many of them are affiliated to religious institutions. *They are still beholden to the idea of performance and react to the threat of their status both by calling on the state as an ordering power, demand protection against foreigners and advocate state regulation and prevention. *They notice a split of society into rich and poor in a particularly drastic way. Although they rather vote CDU, they think that socialism is a good idea.
 
As faras precarisation goes, East Germany has really turned out the avant-garde. While in West Germany only 4 percent of the population belong to the _sub-proletarian precariat_, it is 25 percent in East Germany. Many people have had to make dramatic experiences of decline and deprivation, among them many former specialised workers and simple employees. Two-thirds were already unemployed. The precariousness of the personal life corresponds with the experience to be the loser of the reforms (and of German unity). They expect from the state that it works for a common-weal-oriented society and intervenes in a strongly regulating manner in order to provide for social security and real equality of chances. They judge the idea of socialism rather more positively and at the same time consider themselves disappointed by the way today’s democracy is functioning. They are looking for alternatives in party policy and have turned far above proportion to the Left Party.


----------



## macrotis

Tam anlayamadım. Öncesinde gruplardan söz ettiği bölüm var mı?


----------



## femince

hayır yok(


----------



## erhan327

Bence "the study by the Friedrich-Ebert Foundation reveals three groups at the bottom of society" dedikten sonra
-self-sufficient traditionalists ; 
-authority-oriented low-qualified workers ;
-sub-proletarian precariat
grupları hakkında bilgi verilmiş ve siyasi yönelimleri belirtilmiş. (zaten bunlar italic olarak yazılmış sanırım.)
2. grup: "Although they rather vote CDU, they think that socialism is a good idea."
3. grup:"They are looking for alternatives in party policy and have turned far above proportion to the Left Party."
1. grup:?
(siyaset bilimi açısından güzel bir çalışmaya benziyor )
Ayrıca Macrotis'e katılıyorum.
"Kendi kendine yeten" gelenekçilerin zaten "ölmekte olan"lanlarıdır
"Kadınların payı" (katkısı, rolü mü demek istenmiş acaba) "ortalamanın üzerindedir". 

"Ayrıca Toplumsal desteğin suistimali ayıplanır." Çevirisine katılmıyorum. Devlet tarafından verilen "sosyal yardım" kastediliyor bence. Nitekim bunu ayıplasalar da
"devletin kamu yararı için düzenli olarak müdahalede bulunması gerektiğine ilişkin bir beklenti"leri varmış.


----------



## femince

cok tesekkurler 

40 sayfadan sonra artik kafam sulandi

ne kadar iyi oldu yardiminiz...


----------

